# New Black DECA setup questions



## dblake15 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have HR23s and I am trying to just setup one of them right now. I have these new Black DECAs that the techinical support lady had no idea about. So I am connecting them without the bband converter to my receiver and I am getting no signal. What am I doing wrong? This should be such an easy install. 

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dblake15 said:


> I have HR23s and I am trying to just setup one of them right now. I have these new Black DECAs that the techinical support lady had no idea about. So I am connecting them without the bband converter to my receiver and I am getting no signal. What am I doing wrong? This should be such an easy install.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide.


Are they facing to right direction?

Can you give a little more info on what you are putting where?


----------



## dblake15 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry about that. So there is one side that says Sat Rcvr / Power with a long dongle line on it and the other side says Towards LNB and has a small nub. It looks like the B-Band Converter style. It also has two lights one is power and the other is network. Both light up. But I am not plugging anything into the ethernet until I get sat signal coming through. I believe I have an SWM, but how can I check to be sure, that could be the problem I am wondering.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

If you had BBband converters and are swapping them for DECA's then you dont have a SWM. Press the dash button if will say SWim connected if you do have SWM.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Of course, the HR23 doesn't require B-Band converters either.

Is the HR23 new, i.e. a replacement?


----------



## dblake15 (Sep 29, 2006)

Nope does not come up. I just went and checked and it says Zinwell 8 way switch. No SWM on it. I am betting that is my issue. Can I purchase an SWM from Best Buy or should I just have the installer come out and set all of this up?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

BTW, would you mind posting a picture of this new black DECA? Anything new is exciting. Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> BTW, would you mind posting a picture of this new black DECA? Anything new is exciting. Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dblake15 said:


> Nope does not come up. I just went and checked and it says Zinwell 8 way switch. No SWM on it. I am betting that is my issue. Can I purchase an SWM from Best Buy or should I just have the installer come out and set all of this up?


If you're not on a SWiM, the DECA is blocking the tune voltage to the LNB, and not able to connect with the other DECAs on a network, due to having a switch instead of a splitter.


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> View attachment 28413


That's pretty cool. Room is tight behind one of my recievers, and something smaller would be helpful.


----------



## vict (Nov 26, 2007)

dblake15 said:


> Nope does not come up. I just went and checked and it says Zinwell 8 way switch. No SWM on it. I am betting that is my issue. Can I purchase an SWM from Best Buy or should I just have the installer come out and set all of this up?


I don't think Best Buy has SWMs, but I could be wrong. You likely need to look at Solid Signal or someplace like that, or there are usually a bunch on EBAY too.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, eBay usually has much better pricing on SWiM modules than SS. It's like they fell off the truck or something... :eek2:


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's a pretty good deal on a SWM 16!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DTV-Direc-TV-DirecTV-SWM16-SWM-16-Multiswitch-Kit-SWM-DECA-MRV-/170769679136?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27c2aa8320#ht_747wt_1129


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There are a lot of reasons to buy equipment like that from places you know and trust. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

I purchased my SWM16 a ways back from a seller on ebay. Confirmed that they had a high rating, had a return policy, paid via Paypal with the protection program and the seller even swapped out the two 8 port splitters for one 2 port and one 4 port so I could save on signal loss.

Hardly anyone needs two 8 port splitters which is very lossy.

Not all sellers are this good but there are some very good ones out there and you can save some bucks.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


> View attachment 28413


Saw these in the CES threads what's different about them?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Rtm said:


> Saw these in the CES threads what's different about them?


What you see, and the loss of a [useless for the most part] LED.


----------

